
New Coke Didn’t Fail. It Was Murdered. – Mother Jones - axiomdata316
https://www.motherjones.com/food/2019/07/what-if-weve-all-been-wrong-about-what-killed-new-coke/
======
DerekL
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20401078](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20401078)

